# Need help choosing type of Snow Blower



## Aztec123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi. Looking for some advice. We moved into a house last year in Westchester NY that has has a steep tricky driveway and I am seeking guidance on what type of snowblower to buy. I am wondering if I need a blower with track drive, or just knobby tires. I shoveled by hand last winter (which was a pretty tough winter). Took a few spills, cracked a kneecap, tore a ligament in wrist, etc. So I’m happy to acquire whatever machine I need for next year and onward, I just don’t want to get one and find out it can’t actually handle the hilly driveway. 


Here is a picture of the driveway. It extends all the way over to the basketball hoop – that area is just not shoveled. It is also about 50% wider again than the shoveled area as it declines to the street. It is about 50 yards from street to garage door, and sort of goes from a moderate incline to a steep incline in the middle to a more moderate incline at the top by the door. It is flat over by the hoop. I measured the angle (grade?) at the middle steepest part – it drops 12 inches over a 48 inch span. I think that equates to a 25% grade for say, the middle third of the driveway.









I took this picture from the side. Held a level under the camera to keep it level. For reference, trying to back that car down with 2-3 inches of unplowed snow on the driveway, all four tires lose traction and it basically slides down to the bottom. And twists sideways 









From the street…









I realize it is challenging to opine based on photos, but if anyone has any helpful thoughts, or if there is more info I can provide, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Do you want single or 2 stage. the tire option is the best for that app. *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Aztec123 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been assuming two-stage. It's not a 'money is no object' situation, but after last winter's injuries I've been cleared by my wife to spend some $ on this...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Then you would want a 2 stage. do you want new or used.


----------



## Aztec123 (Aug 5, 2015)

New makes most sense to me. I'm in favor of as few surprises as possible.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What brands do you like.??????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO has 8-26 power max HD. MODEL 38800 FOR 1,400. or the power max MODEL 37777 for 1,100. either 1 will serve you well. sorry I bleed TORO black and red here in the frozen tundra.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I would consider track drive due to the pitch of the drive. 
Lot of coin, I know..
Ariens 921039 Platinum Track 28 SHO 28" 369cc Two-Stage Snow Blower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Your driveway is steep-ish..
you could probably benefit from a tracked model.
Only consider:

Ariens
Toro
Honda

pretend nothing else exists! 
Toro is fine, but their 2-stage models are now made in Mexico..for me, that drops them out of consideration.
Go to a dealer! not a big-box..much better service and support.

I would look at Ariens Deluxe or Platimum series, with auto-turn.
you are looking at $1,500..but it will serve you well.
if you can look in the $2,500 range, go with Honda.

Scot


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

Throw some tire chains on a Toro and go to work!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Go with Toro, Ariens or Honda. Buy from a Dealer for sure.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know It might be the most expensive option, but I would go with a track honda model 724 or 928. The new 2016 models come with key on start, 12 volt on board battery, power steering, power chute rotation and power chute deflector (both controlled by a joystick), besides the very well known quality and reliability of a Honda product.

Check this thread for some info on the new honda models
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-production-starts-honda-swepsonville-nc.html
:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

When it's icy or slippery I think you need chains. I have a friend with tracks and he tells me that when its slippery on the flat part of his drive it's great but to put it away he has to go up a little hill and has to push it. I use chains and wear cleats on my boots when needed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> I know It might be the most expensive option, but I would go with a track honda model 724 or 928. The new 2016 models come with key on start, 12 volt on board battery, power steering, power chute rotation and power chute deflector (both controlled by a joystick), besides the very well known quality and reliability of a Honda product.
> 
> Check this thread for some info on the new honda models
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-production-starts-honda-swepsonville-nc.html
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


 What did you do with the POWERSHIFT?????????:emoticon-south-park


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is still sitting in my garage, waiting for its turn to get checked further. I will post any progress on it on its thread.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Chains or track, depends on what you feel most comfortable with. One thing, as said before - go to a dealer first and not a box store. If possible see if they have one like you want and will let you run it around there a little. Be especially alert on turning the unit. I've used a tracked unit years back and it had a solid axel between the tracks, it was great going in a straight line but a bear to turn.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Chains or track, depends on what you feel most comfortable with. One thing, as said before - go to a dealer first and not a box store. If possible see if they have one like you want and will let you run it around there a little. Be especially alert on turning the unit._* I've used a tracked unit years back and it had a solid axel between the tracks, it was great going in a straight line but a bear to turn*_.
> 
> Just some thoughts.


The new Honda models have "power steering". It disconnects the track drive wheels from the solid axle with the use of 2 levers. It'll be great on a straight line with the solid axle but not a bear at all to turn any more, neither will be too hard to move with the engine off.

:blowerhug:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I had chains on the old Bear Cat. Gravel driveway. All they did was dig holes. Really turned me off of the idea of chains. 

It might be different on a paved surface. Then again they might grind some nice marks into the surface. I think at some point it becomes an issue of unrelenting force vs. immovable object and something has to give.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Chains will also make it shake like a paint mixer. It can be rough on your shoulders and arms. I'd rather buy a good set of tires for an older machine and a new machine will come with them. Maybe even using some kind of cleat on or over your shoes for a little better traction for you and you can "help" the machine past any slick areas.
I had a drive like yours when I was in the city and I loved my single stage as it was quick and easy but it was difficult getting the end of drive stuff. The two stage didn't have any problems with traction except for the occasional frozen sleet and I'm not sure tracks would have been much help.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow so many opinions.. even makes me confused.

I'm still thinking tracks are better for your driveway.

Yeah they are harder to turn, no chains to dig into the pavement and leave skid marks. 

Decisions decisions.

Keep asking, and post up what you did and why you did.

And post a pic when it's "tossin" the white stuff


----------



## Aztec123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advice. Kind of amazing to be able to get this many responses in August! I will definitely head to a dealer soon for some testing. Leaning towards tracks vs wheels/chains. Probably start with Honda and see how it feels, then move on to Ariens. I've got plenty of storage room, so moving it in the off-season won't be an issue. Might see if the dealer can send someone to check out the driveway and weigh in. I've already bought cleats for my boots.

Of course once I buy the unit it probably won't snow for two years, but what the heck.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo, dont rule out chains/tires. im gunna try the new tires this winter, but my gravel driveway normally turns to a sheet of ice a few or more times during a winter, cant imagine any unchained tires or tracks working well for my situation.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have the storage space you could get used and end up with one of each for less than what you would pay for one new one. Then you could see which works best for you and then sell off what doesn't work.

If anything else, you could get a year with each machine and then buy new next year after having some experience.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

Snowblowers, tracks, tires, shovels, plastic, metal.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Now is the time to look ask and check out your options. Not after the snow has fallen.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I agree with you regarding this forum it is excellent and filled with a lot of knowledgeable people who are happy to talk snowblowers anytime. I'm happy to be a part of it. I also live in the lower Hudson Valley and almost got stuck on a steep hill in Armonk during that last storm you guys had last winter. 

For my needs I am a big fan of Ariens and really like their mix of quality and moderate pricing. However based on the photos that you attached I would seriously consider the Honda HS928 TA(S). It seems like it would address your needs very well. Good luck with your selection, make sure you see first hand before buying also consider the dealer and warranty.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

TheSuMofGoD said:


> I think you would have a blast using this on that driveway.
> 
> light weight, they turn on a dime, and you have to try to get them stuck.
> 
> ...












The HS622 model got discontinued several years ago in US. Some downs on it are the manual transmission vs the hydrostatic transmission on the HSS724, the non serrated augers vs the serrated augers on the HSS724, manual (with the use of bolts repositioning) auger height adjustment vs quick auger height adjustment with gas shock assistance on the HSS724.
Besides the new extra features on the made in US 2016 Honda 2 stage snowblower models.

:blowerhug:


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> The HS622 model got discontinued several years ago in US. Some downs on it are the manual transmission vs the hydrostatic transmission on the HSS724, the non serrated augers vs the serrated augers on the HSS724, manual (with the use of bolts repositioning) auger height adjustment vs quick auger height adjustment with gas shock assistance on the HSS724.
> Besides the new extra features on the made in US 2016 Honda 2 stage snowblower models.
> 
> :blowerhug:



snowblowers shovels, plastic metal.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

If money is not a problem with the wife... JK


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

If you're going to look at Honda make sure you compare the new models to the current models. There are significant changes coming in the new ones. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/47177-spy-photos.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-production-starts-honda-swepsonville-nc.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IF it was me I would find a used POWERSHIFT. then you have the best of both worlds. and that is the last I am saying on this 1.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

TheSuMofGoD said:


> Guess I'll have to drop the coin and buy one before they can them in Canada too. It's all those things you named that keeps me away from new machines. My 2014 Honda Civic Coupe has a 5 speed manual, I love manual transmissions, and a snowblower actually had one. The HS622 was simple to work on and a wenchers delight.


It is a matter of preference.
I've had a "manual transmission" honda HS622 (I like the fact that it does not have any belts, but I did not like that it only had 2 speeds and reverse and it would just drive too slow), I also had several friction disc type blowers.
I like convenience. 
I'll take a hydrostatic transmission over a manual transmission, I'll take a track snowblower over a wheel snowblower, I'll take a key on start over a recoil start, I'll take a power chute rotation and power chute deflector over manual types. Just like I'll take a zero turn mower over a lawn tractor. To me convenience is a major factor. 
Again it is just a matter of preferences and I DO respect what everyone else prefers and their opinions. 

:blowerhug:


----------



## Aztec123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Any idea when will the new Hondas appear in dealerships?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Aztec123 said:


> Any idea when will the new Hondas appear in dealerships?


A formal announcement from Honda about the new 2-stage models is expected very soon.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The new Honda snow blower line is now out, you can visit their website if you have not done so already, they are impressive.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

You have gotten a lot of great suggestions. I like the boot cleats for self preservation. I am a big Toro fan as well 38090 (1132) and working on a 38150 (826). My toro tires have small pre drilled holes in them to screw in studs. I would screw in 3/4 inch hex head screws, into the highest part of the tread. Those little heads would bite better than chains on ice.

Ice is ice, plain rubber ain't gonna cut it on a steep grade. Tracks or wheels you need something to dig into the frozen layer. I've never used tracks but a lot of folks say they are more difficult to move around, especially when not running.

Don't be afraid to buy used. Youtube and this forum can help you get your skills up on the older machines.

Good luck


----------

